# trying to get a good quote



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

trying to get a good quote for my dad to be insured on the skyline r33 gtst, born in 1970, 3 years no claims, car is garaged cat 1 alarm, little mods such as alloys etc, doesnt own another car but drives others, looking for third party fire and theft

why is it so difficult to get a quote at that age? I tried AON or something but they require him to own another car, adrian flux is quoting for over 2 grand which is just ridiculous


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

I used Adrian Flux years back but would not insure a paper bag with them now had more than 1 bad experience with them.... useless.
Could be cheeky and try the gocompare.com or that type of site see who gives the best quote then go directly to the site that gave you the best quote. That is what i did and got my insurance down from 826 last year to 644 this year, well chuffed with that. Give it a go mate.:chuckle:


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

try flux though, i used them for a while although not made a cliam they seemed good to me, dad had trouble explaning some stuff to them though when he set up his policy.
im with premium choice now, were more competitive than flux and a plan etc. also in insurance thread there is greenlight to try.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400 
AON LTD 0870 0777888 
PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988 
D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016 
Q & S (Over 25 years old only) 0208 388 6000 
Perimeter Insurance 01323 848020 
Performance Direct 01708 716118 
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677 
Crowthorne Insurance 01344 771626 
Bell Direct (Jason Compton) 0800 140180 
Touchline Insurance Company 0800 207800 
Lifesure 01480 474604 
Haden Welbeck Group 01322 444933 
OSBORNE & SONS (Skyline specialist) 0208 388 6000 
DIRECT LINE INSURANCE COMPANY 0845 246 8888 
Liverpool Victoria (Skyline Specialist) 0870-242405 
Tett Hamilton (Skyline Specialist) 01275 792270 
Warwick Davies (Skyline Specialist) 0800-9707474 
Adrian Flux (Skyline Specialist) 08700-777888 
A-Plan (Skyline Specialist) 0845-0711234

Good Luck!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive tried some of the numbers on that list, and all they do is if the quote is high the put me in call connection and that really takes the piss, just going around in circles

greenlight wont insure cause of the postcode


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Odd. I'm the same age, Have a 400 BHP GTR and 7 years NCB. £560ish with A-plan.

Personally, I would try Flux, lifesure, sky and A-plan - I've never found anyone who bettered the lowest quote of those four for a specialist vehicle. Some people have had good deals from Greenline, but I found them very limited in scope and not at all helpful. Big insurance search/comparison sites are useless for a modified skyline, so don;t waste time with them.

If your postcode is a problem, then it may be worth speaking to a local broker who might have a few special deals..


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

just tried go compare, getting silly quotes for over 2k for third party only


----------

